# Silvia just received but not happy...



## jaronjames (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi,

Just excitedly opened a very heavy box with my Silvia inside but I'm feeling pretty disappointed.

It's a recon, with 60 days warranty, but, it's got quite a lot of marks on it, particularly the back (which i find odd) and the screen behind where the portafilter goes. I've tried cleaning to no avail. I'm sure this is purely cosmetic but I'm quite an aesthetical bloke, i like things clean and this is a machine that frankly looks terrible when dirty.

What to do...

1, does anyone know a magic cleaner for these?

2, send it back and keep looking...

3, give up and get a Gaggia new for the same price I payed for this... (£200)

Any thoughts appreciated, Jaron


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

post up a picture - if its cosmetic its straight forward to fix - and £200 for a silva is a bargain - if its working

is it SS or plastic that's marked?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Baby oil works well on these Jaron, alternatively if you're not happy send it back & get one of the older classics


----------



## jaronjames (Dec 15, 2017)

here it is...


----------



## jaronjames (Dec 15, 2017)

It's the SS, which I assume is something Silver?!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

How was it described in the for sale ad? It looks as if it has spent a lot of time unloved and possibly unused. I would want to know if it had been regularly descaled especially if it has been used in a hard water area. Scale build up is not good for an espresso machine.

If, mechanically, it is sound and you are reassured it has been properly looked after, i.e. regular descaling, the marks on the stainless steel panels should clean up with some proprietary SS cleaner - don't use anything abrasive - a foam or liquid cleaner is what you need. But you might want to check with the seller before you try to clean the panels just in case they don't clean up to your satisfaction as you would have problems rejecting the machine after you've had a go at cleaning it.


----------



## jaronjames (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks, it was described as 'in good condition' and had a new group seal and descaled...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The recon of the case looks to be non existent. Can you be sure the internals have been reconditioned ?

From a personal point of view I would return the item. If the person who refurbished it cannot be bothered to make an attempt at cleaning up the outside

I would not like to rely on his work inside.

As said above return and look for a Gaggia Classic


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I don't know how you bought this but did you not ask or look a phone before buying? Does the condition of the machine match the photos?

In good condition doesn't mean mint, it is except anyone to ask for photos of a machine before buying.


----------



## jaronjames (Dec 15, 2017)

I didn't ask for photos as I knew it had 60 days and was told good condition. I thought I'd just return it if not satisfactory but he's now saying I can't as he was referring to the insides of it!!! Argh - I hate people sometimes, why can't people be bloody normal!!!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Scotchbrite pads


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

If you personally not happy send it back. I wish now I never signed for my delivery, but we live and learn.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jaronjames said:


> and was told good condition. I thought I'd just return it if not satisfactory but he's now saying I can't as he was referring to the insides of it!!!


Where did you buy it from and how did you pay? Seller sounds like a rogue - good condition doesn't mean covered in mould and stains. This sets out your rights:

https://www.businesscompanion.info/en/quick-guides/goods/returns-policies#DoIhavetoacceptreturns

Seller has shot himself in the foot saying the description only applies to the internals. That should have been explicit in the advert.

If you paid by credit card, you can raise a dispute - even better if you used PayPal.

You need to decide quickly if you are going to reject the item and if this is the course of action you take, you need to inform the seller in writing and return then return it.


----------



## jaronjames (Dec 15, 2017)

I paid using the request for money that they sent. From myespresso.co.uk.

I've just read this on their own website so I'm hoping he'll drop the tough guy act and agree to accept it back: Where the goods are not defective ( defective is defined as unfit for purpose, cosmetic imperfections do not render a product unfit for purpose ) or not wrongly delivered by us the goods must be returned to us at your cost;


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jaronjames said:


> I paid using the request for money that they sent. From myespresso.co.uk.
> 
> I've just read this on their own website so I'm hoping he'll drop the tough guy act and agree to accept it back: Where the goods are not defective ( defective is defined as unfit for purpose, cosmetic imperfections do not render a product unfit for purpose ) or not wrongly delivered by us the goods must be returned to us at your cost;


You are wasting your time trying to be reasonable. Now we know who you dealt with.......just ring your credit card company and explain the problem and ask for a reversal. They will refund you but it takes a little bit of time. Do not use that firm again!


----------



## jaronjames (Dec 15, 2017)

Omg - just spoken to him, he has agreed to a full refund but also told me to get a life!!! Such a shame but as someone has already said you live and learn...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

make sure he refunds you before you send it back!


----------



## jaronjames (Dec 15, 2017)

Not sure I can request that can I as I have the goods?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Get it in writing from him that he will arrange the refund within 24 hours of receipt, otherwise he will string you along telling you it is not in the condition sent out etc etc.......you are not the first person on this forum who has faced the same treatment. I reckon you will still end up going down the credit card route.......


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Just had a look at their website and chuckled.

I get get the "crafted in Italy" connection to coffee, but to sell handbags alongside coffee machines etc seems odd.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Can you email or text him explains you are returning it for a full refund as per discussion and ask him to confirm this is acceptable and to confirm the address? It means you will have something in writing.


----------



## jaronjames (Dec 15, 2017)

ha ha - I'd not seen that section!

Well he has said he'd refund the second he receives it...

I've been cleaning it loads, trying to salvage it somehow. It is looking far better than this morning, limescale remover particularly good. I can't get the back looking great though.

what would you guys do - live with it as you got it for such a good price, or quit whilst you were ahead? I've not even turned it on yet!!!

Perhaps I'm just being a bit precious as it's my first real machine and I should get some proper cleaner for the back?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

get rid.....if it fails within the 60 days, just expect more grief......


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You have had plenty of advice. I think it is now down to you to make your mind up.









Best option as Dave says, get rid of it before it fails and you have more grief:good:


----------



## jaronjames (Dec 15, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> You have had plenty of advice. I think it is now down to you to make your mind up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Courier booked to take it back tomorrow - really appreciate all your advice folk, thank you.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Strongly recommend your next buy should be via this forum 'for sale' thread for peace of mind.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

What ^ says plenty of knowledgeable on here.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

jaronjames said:


> Courier booked to take it back tomorrow - really appreciate all your advice folk, thank you.


A very wise decision:good:


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Best of luck with the return, let us know how you get on.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

As above, hope it all works out for you.


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

Barkeeps friend should get that back stain off!


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

I cannot believe it was sold in that condition, have people no pride?? It looks disgusting! On a positive note, it would actually be very easy to get it cleaned up and looking new. I had one in far worse condition and was like new when I'd finished but it should not have been sent to you looking like that - sounds like great customer service from the seller - Not!!


----------

